# Possible to be allergic to one poodle, but not another?



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

I am soooooooooooo devastated. My 5 year old son has a dog allergy and asthma (just cold induced asthma), which is why after losing our lab/pointer mix 3 years ago, we are now looking at poodles. Well, today we visited with a friend's toy poodle pup and he had an allergic reaction. The usual hives on the face, lots of itching and congestion. It cleared up after an hour, but I was so so sad. I thought that poodles were the go-to dog for allergy sufferers.

Seeing as how I have already fallen in love with a small standard litter of puppies, I want to have hope that my son might not react to all poodles in this way? Too bad the breeder is out of state so it's an all or nothing as far as we either get the dog and deal with the allergies or don't get the dog at all since it's not local. So I guess I've decided that the only responsible mom and pet lover thing to do is to forfeit the deposit for that litter. 

My son has now reacted to a poodle, a maltipoo, but not a giant schnoodle and not a labradoodle. Is it true that even within the same litter of puppies, a person with a dog allergy can be allergic to one dog, but be totally fine with another? 

I just want to have some hope. I just placed a big Amazon order yesterday for all of the puppy supplies in anticipation of bringing a pup home in a few weeks. Luckily it was going to be a surprise to the kids so at least they don't have any clue that it might not happen now...or ever.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

People can be allergic to the hair, dander, or saliva so just cause a dog in low shed like a poodle, doesn't mean that someone won't be allergic to them.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe there are other breeders you can visit close by where you can do a few more test runs? 

Its hard to know if it was the specific dog or the whole breed that he may be allergic to... Was that poodle freshly groomed? Could it he be allergic to other things such as soap, or anything the dog may have been in contact with? 

If you can find anyone closer to you and spend some more time with poodles just to make sure. Its risky either way but good luck!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i've been looking at siberian cats and when testing is done, the same litter will have kittens with different levels of fel d1, which is the protein to which a lot of humans are allergic. that is not, however, the only protein produced by animals to which humans are allergic. might be related to what's going on with your son.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Allergies can be very complicated--I am proof of that! I have a Maltese who I have never had any reaction to whatsoever. I purchased a gorgeous little male Maltese and had him flown across the country from a show breeder. Well, within a week, there was no getting around it--I was having asthma symptoms. I contacted the breeder and she gave me permission to place him in a local home. It was an unfortunate situation. 

Fast forward a few years and I wanted to be sure I'd get a dog I was not allergic to. I was around oodles of foster poodles and had no reaction, so I was very confident I'd be fine with a standard poodle. When I first got Maizie, I had slight allergies for 3 weeks; I took medication and then I was fine. When I got Frosty, I had zero reaction. 

Now, after attending dog parks with my dogs for the past couple of years, I have developed so much more tolerance for all dogs! I realized how un-allergic I am now when I was at the last dog show indoors for three days. 

I would definitely advise canceling your deposit on the standard litter and try to focus on breeders nearby who would take the puppy back if your son is allergic. The breeder you're canceling will appreciate it--people's circumstances change all the time and it's better to get out of it now than later. I would stick with purebred poodles from good breeders, or schnauzers if you're open to that breed (they are very hypoallergenic for me as well). Doodles I would avoid at all costs. 

Good luck


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

patk said:


> i've been looking at siberian cats and when testing is done, the same litter will have kittens with different levels of fel d1, which is the protein to which a lot of humans are allergic. that is not, however, the only protein produced by animals to which humans are allergic. might be related to what's going on with your son.


That's very interesting. I did not know that. Thank you.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Dina said:


> Maybe there are other breeders you can visit close by where you can do a few more test runs?
> 
> Its hard to know if it was the specific dog or the whole breed that he may be allergic to... Was that poodle freshly groomed? Could it he be allergic to other things such as soap, or anything the dog may have been in contact with?
> 
> If you can find anyone closer to you and spend some more time with poodles just to make sure. Its risky either way but good luck!!


I think I am going to do a few more test runs. I'm not ready to give up!


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Allergies can be very complicated--I am proof of that! I have a Maltese who I have never had any reaction to whatsoever. I purchased a gorgeous little male Maltese and had him flown across the country from a show breeder. Well, within a week, there was no getting around it--I was having asthma symptoms. I contacted the breeder and she gave me permission to place him in a local home. It was an unfortunate situation.
> 
> Fast forward a few years and I wanted to be sure I'd get a dog I was not allergic to. I was around oodles of foster poodles and had no reaction, so I was very confident I'd be fine with a standard poodle. When I first got Maizie, I had slight allergies for 3 weeks; I took medication and then I was fine. When I got Frosty, I had zero reaction.
> 
> ...


I guess that goes to show that it in fact can vary from one dog to another even in the same breed. 

I am wondering if it is the saliva that my son is allergic to. He was holding, petting, snuggling the puppy. No hives or reaction on his arms. The hives and itching were on his face where the dog licked him. Could just be that the face is more sensitive, but it makes me think about the saliva being the factor.

I so wish it was just a matter of the allergy. If that were the case I'd just say we'd get whatever dog we wanted and live with the minor allergies because I believe the reaction will lessen more and more over time. I, myself have a dog allergy, but I've been around dogs all my life so I think I built up immunity to it. Unfortunately with my son, he has minor cold-induced asthma as well. Luckily he seems to be outgrowing that as his doctor predicted (has only had to use inhaler a couple of times in the past year), but you can't mess with breathing issues. The research and testing with dogs from different breeders continues!!!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd definitely stay away from the poodle crosses, because whatever they're crossed with aren't hypoallergenic. 

Story for you though. I was thought to be allergic to dogs when I was a kid. My mom was really allergic so she kept me away from them too. And whenever I petted a dog, hugged it (hey I was a kid lol) or whatever, I'd get itchy eyes and a runny nose. Then as I grew older, I stopped washing my hands after petting (as my mom had always done) and it was a little better. 

I decided I wanted to be a vet tech, so went to school for that, and damn the allergies. My first stint at the humane society...oh my goodness. I had full on allergies...runny nose, sneezing, watery eyes, the whole works. But...after that first major exposure...it went away. I've never shown any allergies to dogs or cat since. 

Now of course with your kid, he has hives so that's a different ballgame. But see if he'll be okay with other poodles, hopefully not a random occurrence but every day if you can and cross fingers!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I have been around very few poodles in my life beyond my own, but many years ago I often visited a friend who had a beautiful, healthy, very clean and well-groomed Spoo; it's hair was kept in a short clip. It had the oddest, unpleasant odor that didn't come from it's ears, feet, breath, or sanitary area. It had no skin conditions. It wasn't the odor from shampoo or conditioner or the grass outside. It was just it's natural scent that I could pick up and found revolting, but my friend could not smell it.

Different poodles, like different people, have their own scent. Maybe the particular poodle you and your son visited triggered his allergy, while maybe other poodles will not.

You could take a chance and buy this Spoo while keeping your expectations to a minimum for the first week, _but I would have a potential buyer on standby with ready cash and ready to buy your puppy immediately_ if your son has the slightest signs of breathing problems. Asthma is no joke, it kills. 

The other thing you can do is ask the breeder to wash and dry her hands thoroughly and clip a sample of the pup's hair and mail it to you. Rub it all over your son's face. If he has a reaction, well, then I'd aks the breeder to refund my deposit - especially if she has a waiting list. Hopefully she'll have a conscience to not keep your money when you get nothing in return.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Vita said:


> The other thing you can do is ask the breeder to wash and dry her hands thoroughly and clip a sample of the pup's hair and mail it to you. Rub it all over your son's face. If he has a reaction, well, then I'd aks the breeder to refund my deposit - especially if she has a waiting list. Hopefully she'll have a conscience to not keep your money when you get nothing in return.


Vita! What an excellent idea to ask the breeder to clip some hair and send it to me! Obviously this won't help if the problem is saliva, but at least it could help answer our question if it's the hair or dander. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have severe allergies to dogs and chronic asthma. In the beginning the asthma was induced by allergens, then by colds also. It started 30 years ago and never stopped.

When I got my first toy poodle, I was slightly allergic to him for about 3 weeks. I had a trial period and would have returned him if it hadn’t passed. When I got my second poodle, Beckie, my allergic reaction was more severe, and it lasted longer, maybe 2 months. You can read about both dogs arrivals on this forum and my questioning regarding whether to rehome them or not. For Beckie, the second poodle, she was a puppy and I also had an agreement that she could be returned. Before her I tried a long haired chihuahua that was returned, I was too allergic. My previous Chihuahua did not trigger any reaction.

Bottom line, it’s a gamble, even within the same breed, your son might not tolerate different dogs. Also, being exposed to a dog a few hours is not sufficient to determine whether an allergic reaction will happen. It takes a few days to 1-2 weeks to really know, and the allergies will increase for a period before they phase out, if the allergie is going away.

So, here’s my advice : the smaller the dog, the less allergens in the air. I would not get a standard. I would get a bigger toy, 8-10 pounds max, big bones, so your son can play with it.

You need a local breeder and a possibility to rehome. You need to explain to your son that the dog is on trial, and that he might not stay. The problem is he will still get his heart broken if he has to go, and he will feel guilty, thinking it’s his fault.

I’ve had my heart broken many times, but it’s not fair for the dog to keep it if he’s making you sick. One day or another he’s going to have to go, so better for everyone that you do it sooner than later. In my book 3 weeks is the maximum time to make up your mind. Ideally 2 weeks even if a young puppy.

This is so hard, I wish you the best.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Dechi said:


> So, here’s my advice : the smaller the dog, the less allergens in the air. I would not get a standard. I would get a bigger toy, 8-10 pounds max, big bones, so your son can play with it.
> 
> You need a local breeder and a possibility to rehome. You need to explain to your son that the dog is on trial, and that he might not stay. The problem is he will still get his heart broken if he has to go, and he will feel guilty, thinking it’s his fault.
> 
> ...


A 1 or 2 week trial would be exactly what I want to do, but I am guessing that isn't something that most breeders would be open to. So, how would I word this kind of request with a breeder? Do I pay the full price that they are asking for the dog and then ask for part of the money back if it doesn't work out? I just don't know. I agree with you about the smaller dog vs bigger now that I have experienced this. Smaller dog, less everything.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dechi said:


> So, here’s my advice : the smaller the dog, the less allergens in the air. I would not get a standard. I would get a bigger toy, 8-10 pounds max, big bones, so your son can play with it.


In my experience this is very much the case. One factor in allergies is the amount of dander, and other allergens, in the air and a small poodle will produce fewer of these.

In addition, frequent grooming also reduces the allergens. I'm allergic to many dogs, but Pericles, not. But, he is bathed and groomed (not by me) every three weeks. If I need to do a major brushing and combing, I wear a face mask. Otherwise, I'm absolutely fine -- he sleeps on my bed, with no repercussions.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

ncpoodlegirl said:


> A 1 or 2 week trial would be exactly what I want to do, but I am guessing that isn't something that most breeders would be open to. So, how would I word this kind of request with a breeder? Do I pay the full price that they are asking for the dog and then ask for part of the money back if it doesn't work out? I just don't know. I agree with you about the smaller dog vs bigger now that I have experienced this. Smaller dog, less everything.


Noone has ever said no to me, but I am the persuasive type and I don’t take no for an answer. I paid the full price. The way I word it is : I have allergies to dogs, but I generally tolerate poodles. But, in the event that I cannot tolerate this puppy, will I be able to return him to you ? They say yes, because they mostly think people aren’t allergic to poodles, which is false. A small percentage of people are. And then we fix a certain amount if time. 2 weeks is ideal. 1 week, you’ll know your son has allergies, but you won’t know if they will go away.

Also, since puppy hair is very different than adult hair, maybe you should get an adult. This way if your son tolerates it, there won’t be a chance that he doesn’t tolerate adult hair. Also I think adult hair has a very different texture and is less likely to trigger allergies. That’s just an assumption on my part though.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Dechi- Your advice has been so helpful. Thank you! I have a visit with another breeder lined up for this morning and then another one late afternoon tomorrow, so as to spread it out a bit. 

I appreciate everyone sharing their experience and it has encouraged me not to give up just yet. I just so badly want my kids to grow up with the love of a dog in the house. For me personally, it's just not childhood without a dog! So many memories! Thanks for giving me hope! I'll keep this thread updated with what happens!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

How did the visits go?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hate to say this, but any type of asthma is nothing to fool around with. Asthma kills people. Anyone can become allergically sensitized to anything at any time in their life. In other words your son might not show a reaction to a particular puppy initially but then become sensitized and react asthmatically or with hives and the like.

I don't think I would get a dog if I were in this situation. I think it is much harder to give up a puppy (even if only after a couple of weeks) than to never have had the puppy. I am sorry to come across as a buzzkill, but I am a realist and also an immunologist by training.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree that asthma is nothing to fool around with, but maybe the child will be okay around a certain poodle. 

Can we get an update?


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Funny thing. We went on visits and well....we're going to be bringing home a lab mix (possibly mixed with terrier and/or chihuahua) on Friday. I know, I am in shock. This puppy is from a rescue group and is being fostered by a veterinarian. I was in shock that my son had ZERO..ZERO reaction to this puppy and it's littermates. I couldn't believe it after the reactions (although minor with just a few hives on his faces and itching) he had with some different dogs.

We had visits with other poodles and even a goldendoodle, but in the end we are going with something completely different. Also, this dog is really small due to the mix and will probably only reach 20ish pounds vs the standard poodle that we were going to be getting. Soo, I guess I'll have to jump off the poodle forum now! But who knows, maybe we'll try it out again in the near future with a poodle and have one of those too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

:cheers2:Oh my gosh, that is amazing and wonderful news! And thank you for rescuing! :clap2: Can you share a pic with us?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

* In shock * didn't know this was possible * what were people thinking? *

I couldn't resist googling what this mix might look like. Here's an actual site that treats it like a designer breed and has a name for it: Labrahuahua. Their appearance varies from the hideous, where you click on the photo and it's like a car wreck where you can't take your away, to some cuties. 

I'm sure you little boy will like it and fingers crossed he has no allergic reactions. Since you have until Friday and the vet or owner is nearby, maybe you can get a towel the puppy and mother has slept on, then have your son sleep on it? I'd be inclined to sleep in the same room with room with him just in case he starts wheezing or gets hives in the middle of the night. 

Good luck.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Vita- That's so funny that it is a "designer breed". My puppy actually does look like one of those pictures! I too am happy that I am able to rescue!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I know someone who is allergic to dog saliva too.


----------



## sunfunartist (Mar 24, 2017)

My other half is very allergic to dogs, gets allergy shots every two weeks. Both dogs get weekly baths. Blankets are washed weekly. There are no hypoallergenic dogs it is a myth. I do believe you build up a tolerance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a sweet puppy (and thank you for rescuing)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats on your puppy ! I hope your son keeps tolerating him and you have a long, long time with him in your family.

Please come back in a few months and let us know how your son is doing. I think this could help other people, so it’s important.

@Catherine, yes, asthma is serious and mine is now chronic. Probably v’because of my allergies to all the pets I’ve had. But I will never be without them. Asthma is treatable, fortunately, and I’d rather live with asthma than without my dogs.


----------



## ncpoodlegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Although I wish I was picking up a purebred yellow lab or poodle, I'm excited about picking up this little mixed breed guy on Friday and seeing how it goes! I'll update next week!

I also want to add that I love the rescue group I am working with because they are absolutely fine with us giving this a 2 week trial with the puppy in our home just to be sure that my son does ok with the dog. Perfect situation for what we need! I also want to note that my son's asthma is not considered severe or else I wouldn't be putting him at risk at all with getting a dog. He has only used his inhaler 2 times in the past year and that was just because he had a cold. His doctor believes he is growing out of it. Praise!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope this pup works out well for your family. Please do update us!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Hoping all the best for your family and your new pup! Very interesting how circumstances aligned themselves and I hope this is a great thing for everyone. Please keep us posted, would love to hear a very happy ending to this with no reactions!


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

Speaking as one who has allergies, mostly to their dander, yes you can have a reaction to one and not the other. My niece had a yorkie that I was fine being in the house w/ but my Aunt had one and I could not be in the house w/ that dog w/out my asthma kicking in. My brother-in-law has doodles and I can be around them, but not in a confined space such as their motorhome. I have walked in homes w/ pets where I have had to leave w/in 5 minutes and needed my inhaler for several days after. 

For me it seems to be a dander issue, and I was a little worried when we put our deposit down for our standard, but luckily neither of them has ever bothered me.

I would search for a local breeder, one your son could visit and be around the pups to see if there was going to be any issues and take it from there.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I haven’t read the entire thread but this is very relevant to me today. I am allergic to cats and mildly allergic to dogs. I typically have no allergy problems with Lucky. However, today he jumped up on the bed while I was reading and hit my nose. He hit the cartilage really hard. I am very thankful Lucky didn’t break my nose. I was seriously congested. My eyes were watery and I could not stop sneezing for two hours. I think when he hit my nose, there must have been a ton of skin dander that went up my nose. I’ve never had an reaction like this because Lucky produces very little dander. Poodles are one of the few breeds that produce lower dander but I believe the amount of dander each individual poodle produces will be different. Why? I am severely allergic to cats. I have two Persian cats. One is a retired grand champion show Persian the other is just a regular doll faced Persian. I am much less allergic to the show cat because she does not shed frequently and has less skin dander in general. The other one gives me hives and severe congestion if I touched my face. My point here is that you can have two poodles and your son might have very different reaction to each. It also matters how your son might have been handling the poodle. What is he doing? Is he touching their eyes and then his face? Did the poodle scratch your son? What was their interaction like?


----------

